# New Wizz Shoes / Afxgns "Tons of Time"



## sonsracingteam (Oct 29, 2007)

*New Wizz Shoes / Afxgns "Tons of Time" invested*

Hi Tim,
I'm still waiting for mine. Care to elaborate on your findings? Please, please, please......inquiring minds want to know! Thanks, SRT


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

sonsracingteam said:


> Hi Tim,
> I'm still waiting for mine. Care to elaborate on your findings? Please, please, please......inquiring minds want to know! Thanks, SRT


I was just tryting to say that it seems like every year, I try a new product, I sink in tons of time tuning with it, and it is deemed illegal.

As for the wiz shoes:
The hanger hinge is AWSOME!
Very easy to get perfect. The tension is very close, Ive had to increase just a touch. The patch is flat and wide. This gives the added advantage of moving weight around a little. I can run a lighter body, or lighten up on the front end reducing rotating weight.


----------



## sonsracingteam (Oct 29, 2007)

Ahhhh.....yes I see what you mean. Thanks for sharing your test results. Steve


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Tim 
Have you heard any word on Kiffens front end it's a real nice peace and helps out handling. It would real a real shame to not make a made to the rules front end illegal. My new Wiz shoes should be here Monday.
Travis


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

What has been deemed illegal now?


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

No word on the board yet.
Rumors are not sounding good.
Paul does some great work, I hope they are legal.

Tim


----------



## sonsracingteam (Oct 29, 2007)

I got the new shoes friday night and have done a little testing. My first thought was there doesn't seem to be much pop coming out of the corners. Then I checked the computer and the dang thing was .3 quicker. Very strange.........it really _is_ a bit slower out of the turns. I'm a bit baffled. Did you guys have similar results?

Steve


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

I have now run thousands of laps with two different cars testing the various pickup shoes.
I tested the Wizzard shoes, Slottech shoes, AML shoes, and BSRT shoes. Two different Aurora chassis were used for testing. Both chassis were set up to comply with the 2008 Fray in Ferndale rules. Adjustments were made to each pair of pickup shoes to maximize performance (lowered lap times and driveability).
The Wizzard, Slottech, and AML shoes showed no statistical difference in performance on my 70 foot MaxTrax. However, the BSRT was consistently faster with an average of 5.3% faster laps. Proper adjustment accounted for bigger differences in performance than the differences between the various pickup shoes.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

waltgpierce said:


> I have now run thousands of laps with two different cars testing the various pickup shoes.
> I tested the Wizzard shoes, Slottech shoes, AML shoes, and BSRT shoes. Two different Aurora chassis were used for testing. Both chassis were set up to comply with the 2008 Fray in Ferndale rules. Adjustments were made to each pair of pickup shoes to maximize performance (lowered lap times and driveability).
> The Wizzard, Slottech, and AML shoes showed no statistical difference in performance on my 70 foot MaxTrax. However, the BSRT was consistently faster with an average of 5.3% faster laps. Proper adjustment accounted for bigger differences in performance than the differences between the various pickup shoes.


Hey Walt,
That's pretty much what I've come up with too.
The BSRTs are very fast/poppy, but you tend to loose the front end more with them.
I have not tested Slotechs so I can't say about them. I will say the the Wiz shoes seem to be VERY good on sectional tracks. BSRTs are known for their compatability with Max trax.And then there is the AMLs that can be good anywhere.
I was just setting up a Max tax car last night, I used wiz shoes. just as much tension as I could get without coilbind, and limited the hell out of them. It seemed to work very good.
I just think it's great that we have so many choices now. Four years ago there were two.


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

Tim,
I also found that I had to add ALOT of pressure to the Wizzard shoes to get the best performance. Usually, adding that much pressure affects the handling; however, I did not see that with the Wizzard shoes.
Better and better parts selection for the T-jets - isn't it great!!!!


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

So anyone willing to give up the location to purchase Kiffen Front Ends? Link?
I've read about them on a few boards, but no links on where to where they can be purchased.


----------



## TurnNBurn (Mar 13, 2007)

To all, I by no means a master Fray Tjet builder but here's my test results. I'm testing on a my smaller four lane Tomy (56') with ALOT of 6" radius curve (and I test in the gutters). I don't have any Slottech pu shoes so, no comment. Prior to trying the new Wiz shoes, I ran AML and BSRT short step (not the long skis). The BSRT were my choice as they seem to have alot of pop off the corners and get the car up to speed quickly on short chutes. Result, quicker lap times. When I first tried the Wiz shoes, they were about the same as AML. But, I figured I would try some different things in terms of the rear hanger - tighten or more open, increase or decrease shoe pressure, shoe travel restriction, and play with the front axle weights. After playing around with the setups (I tried the same with the BSRT), I've got the same chassis with same body running very similar times but they way they do it is different. The BSRT shoes, like I said, seems to get more pop off the corner (lighter wt?) but Wiz shoes let me slip through corners just a little bit faster (a little wt down low?). Driveability? Both seem to work okay as long you modify your driving style to the parts you use. My 2 cents...

Paul Kniffen's Tjet Parts Website I believe is...

http://zoominmotorsports.com/

Steve


----------

